# Teicherweiterung



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Hallo an alle Teichianer,

jetzt im Frühling möchte ich meinen vorhandenen Teich (zur Zeit ca. 3500 l)   auf 10-15000 L erweitern.   

Die Planungsphase geht nun in die 1.Runde. Für jeden Tip und jede Anregung wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar !  

Der Teich der zur Zeit besteht soll erhalten werden-es soll nur eine erweiterung stattfinden.

Ich würde gerne meine vorhandene Folie / PE Folie 1,2 mm stark mit einer neuen Folie verschweißen.

Ist das ratsam?
Hält es auf lange sicht?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Oder soll eine neue Folie eingelegt werden?
Was ist dann mit den Fischen bzw. dem Teichwasser?
Kann ich zu den vorhandenen Teichwasser neues ohne Probleme zulaufen lassen?

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt.!Mein erster Teichbau - letztes Jahr war ja nicht gerade ein Erfolg/Viele, viele Fehler :cry:  das möchte ich nun vermeiden!

Für Eure Tips und Ratschläge - Danke ich Euch im voraus!!!!!

Werde selbstverständlich täglich Bericht erstatten und Bilder machen!

Beste Grüsse aus Neukirchen-Vluyn 

Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

schlechte Neuigkeiten: Ich kenne keine zuverlässige Methode, PE-Folie zu verschweissen. Du kannst m.E. die vorhandene Folie nur für den Bau eines Bachlaufes verwenden - oder einen zweiten Teich neben den vorhandenen bauen. Das ist zwar¨im Hinblick auf Tiefe und Profil nicht optimal, hat aber auch Vorteile: Z.B. den vorhandenen Teich als Pflanzenfilter verwenden, je nach Gestaltung können zwei miteinander verbundene kleinere Teiche sogar reizvoller aussehen als ein grosser. Oder die vorhandene Folie einfach abschreiben.

Die Fische, Pflanzen usw. wirst Du ohnehin in grossen Behältnissen "parken" müssen (die Planzen können auch einfach nass bis feucht aufbewahrt werden). Das halten sie bei ordentlicher Belüftung und wenn sich das Wasser nicht allzu stark erwärmt (also nicht gerade den sonnigsten Platz wählen) eine ganze Weile aus. Man sollte aber selbstverständlich nicht trödeln. Das vorhandene Wasser kann und soll man zum "impfen" des neuen Teiches verwenden.

Frohes Schaffen und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, 

habe mit sowas schon gerechnet.(Folie schweißen).

Das mit den zwei Teichen bzw. Pflanzfilter ist eine gute Idee  

Werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Danke für Deine Antwort !


Schöne Grüße aus Neuk-Vluyn 

Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

Hallo an alle,

wenn´s denn jemand interessiert :cry: Der Teichumbau geht so langsam los.

Habe gestern angefangen, meinen "Steinbruch" (siehe Bildergallerie)rund um den Teich zu entfernen.*Schlappe 22 Schubkarren voll*

Die Einkäufe finden nunmehr Täglich statt.

Habe mich für einen Filter Biotec 18-Pumpe Aquamax 10000 entschieden-Dank Juergen b und Rainthanner

Teichfolie und der übliche Kleinkram fehlen noch.

In zwei Wochen wenn das Wetter mitspielt  werde ich mit den Minibagger anrücken und den Tümpel erweitern.

Jo,jo da freue ich mich schon drauf   Meine Frau und die Nachbarn eher  weniger.

Werde auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Bilder reinstellen. 


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

natürlich interesiert es uns.
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder.  8) 
Mag deine Frau keinen Teich oder warum ist sie nicht begeistert?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

als es hier auf dem grossen Grundstück darum ging, die äusseren Teichmasse abzustecken, haben wir das zuerst mit einem Gartenschlauch gemacht. Nachts habe ich den Teich immer etwas grösser gezerrt, während ich im Büro war, hat meine Frau ihn wieder kleiner gemacht. Das Ergebnis war ein Kompromiss: Doch recht ordentlich gross.

Warum ich das schreibe ? Meine Frau verkündet jetzt, wo er sich entwickelt hat (unter vier Augen und öffentlich !!!), sie hätte ja einen grossen Teich haben wollen, nur meine kleinbürgerliche Engstirnigkeit hätte verhindert, dass wir jetzt ein anständiges Gewässer besitzen.   Frauen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

hallo thorsten,

was mir gerade einfällt - deine alte folie kannst du wenn du keine andere verwendung findest unter der neuen lassen - an den stellen kannst du dir dann dein flies sparen.

ein weiterer verwendungszweck den ich für mich nutzte ist mein pflanzenfilter - da hab ich rohrlolben - __ schilf und weiteres aggresives wurzelzeug drinnen - hier habe ich zuerst zur abdichtung meinen 1,2mm epdm folie drinnen und obendrauf noch eine 2mm pvc folie als wurzelschutz ............... nur mal so anregungen - oder wie stefan sagte - bachlauf.

ansonsten viel vergnügen beim arbeiten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

Silke:

Doch,doch meine Frau will auch einen größeren Teich.
Aber die Kosten , brauchen wie wirklich dieses und jenes  
Sollen wir nicht erstmal.......
Na ja hat sich mittlerweile damit abgefunden  


Stefan:

Das kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen - wird bei meiner Frau wenn der Teich mal fertig ist nicht anders sein. Frauen  


Juergen b:

super Idee mit der alten Folie.Habe ich mir das Vlies gespart - meine Frau wird´s freuen  



Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder ohne den "Steinbruch".

So im nachhinein , sah ja schon ein bischen merkwürdig aus.                 Na ja


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2004)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle,

kurzer Lagebericht:

Wollte den neuen Teich eigendlich nur Abstecken - ist am Samstag dann doch etwas ausgeartet  

Fische raus,pflanzen raus,folie raus - Toll, eine risige Baustelle im Garten :cry:  :cry: 

Kommenden Samstag geht´s mit den Bagger los.

Ich hoffe und denke das macht mehr Spaß, als dieses leidige Buddeln mit der Schaufel.


Schöne Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Moin,Moin,

es ist nicht zu fassen.  

In 10 Minuten kommt der Bagger - und wir haben hier Land unter.

Es Regnet in strömen  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Bilder von der Schlammschlacht folgen am Montag.

Schönes Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten

dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück mit dem Wetter , vieleicht wird es ja noch einigermasen . Auf gutes Gelingen deines Teiches . 
Und nun , ab an die Arbeit


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle,

wir haben es tatsächlich geschaft.!  

Hier ein paar Maßangaben zum neuen Teich:

*Länge 9,00 - Breite 6,80 - Tiefste Stelle 1,70/1,10/80/60-15*.

Vlies und Folie sind trotz Sturm und Regen drin.Wasser läuft.  

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


Ps.Neue Bilder folgen wieder am Wochenende.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

und noch ein paar Bildchen.

Ist leider ein bischen durcheinander  Sorry

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

auf den Fotos ist erkennbar, daß Du zumindestens im tiefen Bereich die Wände recht steil abfallen läßt. Meine Frage daher, wie willst Du sie verkleiden oder stört es Dich nicht, wenn dort die Folie sichtbar bleibt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Harald,

werde sogenannte >Kokus Pflanzmatten in den Teich einlassen.

Sieht eigendlich recht gut aus und haben noch den Vorteil das diese Pflanzmatten - Pflanztaschen haben wo man was einsetzen kann.

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Du weißt aber schon, dass diese Kokosmatten verrotten?? 
Gerade auf Höhe der Wasseroberfläche, wo sie ständig feucht sind und Luft dran kommt dauert das wohl so max. 2Jahre bis sie sich in die Tiefe Deines Teiches begeben- Siehe auch andere Beiträge im Forum. 
Wenn sie komplett unter der Wasseroberfläche sind geht es bestimmt langsamer, aber sie besten ja nun mal aus einem Naturprodukt- und das hat nicht das ewige Leben... 

Ich hab auch welche so zwischen 10-30cm Wassertiefe- sie sehen aber nicht so aus, als ob sie älter als 3-4Jahre werden wollen!  :cry: 
Unterdessen würd ich sie nicht wieder nehmen...

Gruß Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

ja das Problem haben wir auch mit den Matten,und zwar schon nach einem Jahr.     ich Tendiere zu den Matten von Naturagart.
sieht aber schön aus bei dir Thorsten.Habt ja echt Gas gegeben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten  

Aber was ich jetzt da so höre-is nicht so dolle.

Na Vielen Dank auch :cry: 

Es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Steinfolie zu verkleiden aber ist  ziemlich teuer.Was haltet ihr davon?

Ansonsten muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, hat bisher meistens geklappt.

Schauen wir mal :razz: 

Wenn ich das tiefe Becken mit den "richtigen" Schrägen geplant hätte, wäre der Teich etwas groß geworden-Also improvisieren.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Dein Teich nimmt ja richtig Gestalt an... Sieht schon ganz gut aus!  

Die Steinfolien sollen ebenfalls nicht so doll sein (habe zum Glück selbst keine gekauft)- die Steine sind wohl nicht für ewig da festgeklebt! 

Vielleicht kannst Du  ja mal Jürgen-B fragen(glaub er war das   )- er hat seinen Teich innen komplett mit Vliess(grau) ausgelegt- nur hatte er da noch kein Wasser drin.... 
Das Vliess ist rauher als die Folie; das Sediment rutscht nicht so schnell ab. Nachträglich braucht es sicher etwas mehr Aufwand, aber mir geht es da auch nicht besser (mein Teich wäre zu breit geworden...)! 
Ich werde es, wenn es wieder so warm ist, dass man den Teich betreten kann, mit dieser Matte von Naturagart versuchen- allerdings läßt auch die sich etwas schlechter unter Wasser befestigen- außer man kann Steine oben und unten drauflegen... :? 

Übrigens ist Dein oberer Rand genauso steil geworden, wie bei mir- die Folie dort läßt sich so nur schlecht verstecken... 
Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja an dieser Stelle noch flacher auslaufen lassen (bei<35° Gefälle rutsch das Substrat wohl nicht mehr so leicht ab) und/oder, wie StefanS oft empfiehlt, einen Uferwall und Ufergraben anschließen lassen! Schau einfach mal bei www.naturagart.de rein- mußt Dich etwas durchsuchen... findet man aber!! 
Oder einfach die Suchfunktion hier im Forum benutzen (siehe auch Fachbeiträge). 8) 

Viele Grüße  Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe diese Kiesfolie bei mir an den steilen Wänden verarbeitet. Grundsätzlich sieht es besser aus, als wenn man die schwarze Folie sehen würde, sie haben aber auch einen, aus meiner Sicht erheblichen, Nachteil.

Diese Folien sind relativ steif. Das bedeutet, daß sie sich nicht so ganz einfach verlegen lassen. Die Teichwand darunter muß schon absolut eben und gerade sein. Wenn Du sie bei Dir in den Rundungen verlegen willst, wirst Du wohl eher nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein.

Ich habe daher auch schon überlegt, die Ufermatte von Naturagart darüber zu legen.....

In den tieferen Regionen Deines Teiches wirst aber auch wohl Vlies nehmen können


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

na das ging aber fix!    Bin mal gespannt ob sich mein Profekt genau so schnell entwickelt!

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

hallo thorsten,

wie nette schon schrieb - ich war derjenige der den teich kpl obendrauf nochmal mit vlies ausgelegt hat (graues) - aus meiner sicht kann ich es nur empfehlen.

vorteil:

-- wenn mal das substrat abrutscht sieht man es nicht sofort da das flies mit der zeit sehr natürlich wird.

-- pflanzen können ihre wurzeln darin verankern und halten mit der zeit sich selbst und das vlies fest.

-- wenn du pvc folie benutzt wird sie vom sonnenlicht geschützt.

-- wenn du im teich spazieren läufst (wartungsarbeiten etc.) wird die folie geschützt.

-- unverrottbar

wobei ich am steilufer auch noch kokosmatten (kpl. unter wasser) habe - die halten bisher schon 3 jahre ohne eine schwäche zu zeigen - nur die geschnittenen ränder lösen sich auf.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke Nette,Ralf,Harald und Juergen b für eure Antworten   

Juergen b : 
Sag mal, meinst Du mit Vlies daselbe was unter der Folie kommt?
Kann ich das auch ins Wasser legen?

Das wäre mir jetzt neu,aber nicht schlecht habe noch einiges davon über 

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

hallo thorsten,

genau dieses - nur falls du weises hast - dat sieht nicht so köstlich aus - aber das graue fällt fast nicht auf.

ich habe meinen ganzen teich mit 500g vlies unter und über der folie belegt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich mal wieder melden.

So langsam-gaaaaanz langsam fangen wir an, den Teich wieder zu gestalten.

Pflanzen aus dem Vorjahr sind nun eingesetzt.

Auf verschiedenen Ebenen - Kies ( Körnung 8mm) eingebracht.

Die übrigen Steilwände, werden wir mit Vlies-Substrat abdecken.

Der Folienteichrand,Bachlauf ( Bilder rechte Seite !) werden mit Steinfolie und Kies verkleiden.

Werde nächstes Wochende wieder neue Fotos reinstellen.

Mal schauen, wie es dann aussieht :razz: 


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Wow - Du hast ja echt einen Affenzahn drauf...

..... und weil ich grad so frozelig drauf bin - hier ein spezieller Tip von mir   - bitte net allzu ernst nehmen:

Nimm ruhig die Kokosmatten, die halten dir sicher 3 Jahre und spätestens dann wirst Du Deinen Teich eh wieder neu machen - Du hast noch so viel Platz neben dem Teich - da gehen sicher noch ein paar QM mehr    

Erfolgreiches Fertigstellen.

Ich bin übrigens nach wie vor mit meinen Steinwänden zum verstecken der Steilwände sehr zufrieden.












Nur eines würde ich heute anders machen: Die untersten Reihen auch aus normalem Stein machen. Ich hab eigentlich nicht mit so klarer Sicht nach unten gerechnet und die Pflanzen lassen sich Zeit mit dem Wachsen (die ich in die Löcher der Ziegelsteine gesteckt habe).


[/img]


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ha,ha.

Glaube nicht, das ich nochmal so schnell umbaue.

Bin jetzt bei 15000 L - das reicht.(muss reichen)Von 400 qm Garten gehören den teich immerhin schon ca.70 qm!

Es soll ja auch noch neben den Teich ein Pflanzfilter entstehen.

Werde sonst wohl von meiner FRAU erschlagen-allein wegen der Teichtechnik.

Die ist momentan gut auf die Größe eingestellt.

Teich größer?- Bedeutet wieder alles neu kaufen.

Spätestens dann, habe ich die Kündigung auf den Tisch :cry: 

Na ja gut in 3 Jahren - wer weiß das schon  

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

bin jetzt langsam dabei meinen Bachlauf zu "verkleiden".

Habe diesen mit Steinfolie 60 cm breit ausgelegt.(Bild rechte Seite)
Leider ist mir mal wieder das tolle Wetter     dazwischen gekommen,
ist leider nicht fertig geworden.

Werde anschließend im Bachlauf selber - Kies 8-12 mm einbringen und ein paar Pflanzen setzen.

Wetter soll ja morgen deutlich besser werden - dann geht´s weiter  

Jetzt mal ne Frage so nebenbei:

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie ich die Randgestaltung vom Teich erstellen soll.  

An der Terasse das ist kein Problem-die wird neu gemach, da soll so ne Art Steg hin ( um die Seele mal baumeln zu lassen,morgen´s halb zehn in Deutschland  ).

Habt Ihr ein paar Vorschläge für mich?

Bin fast für jede Idee zu haben  

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


Ps. Der Rasen den ich mit dem Bagger platt gefahren habe wächst auch nicht nach-ganz toll :cry: Werde wohl ne lage Rollrasen drauf legen müssen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Halloooooooooooooooooooooo,

hat denn wirklich keiner einen Vorschlag?

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

hallo thorsten,

schau dir doch einfach mal die gallerien der einzelnen user durch - denke das sagt mehr als tausend worte  

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und seine Bewohner.



Schöne grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

hier mal ein Bild vom neusten Stand.

Habe den F.rand mit einen sogenanten "Steintuch" belegt.
Ist recht günstig und sieht meiner Meinung nach  gut aus.

Werde wohl nächstes Wochende einen begehbaren Teichrand (Pflastern-bzw. Mörtel setzen!) mit Naturstein erstellen.

Suche jetzt noch Pflanzen für den Teich , die sich großflächig am Rand ausbreiten und den Folienrand (Steintuch zum Wasserspiegel) verdecken.

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp  


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

da kann ich wieder nur empfehlen, im Pflanzenkatalog von Werner Wallner (Download unter http://www.nymphaion.de) nachzuschauen. So viel gibt es da nicht. Bachehrenpreis ? Wenn Du alle Deine Pflanzen in Körbe setzt, bin ich wegen der optischen Wirkung ohnehin eher skeptisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

hallo Stefan,

danke Dir.

Werde ich gleich mal reinschauen. 

Wenn die Pflanzen erstmal aus Ihren Winterschlaf erwachen, dann siehste ohnehin nicht viel von den Pflanzkörben.

Oder?  

Fange ja eh - gerade erst an mit den Pflanzen setzen.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, ist schon klar, was die vorhandenen Pflanzen im Teich betrifft. Mit Körben bekommst Du aber keine flächigen "Matten" hin - und ich hatte verstanden, dass Du gerade das willst.

Nachstehend noch einmal ein Foto mit Steinen *ausserhalb *der Folie. Ist nur eine Reihe, als Schnittkante für den Rasentrecker. Die Reihe sitzt nur in Zement (ca. 15 cm). Drei Anmerkungen
1. die feuchten Steine stammten noch vom Anlegen des (kein Docht)
2. dieses Stück Ufergraben ist so "leer", weil ich gerade wild wucherndes Cyperngras raugeschmissen und neu verfüllt hatte
3. die Steine liegen nicht höher als das umgebende Niveau, weil der sich teichseitig anschliessende Uferwall ca. drei cm höher ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

wenn du deine äußersten Steine so wie auf dem Foto von Stefan anordnest könntest du noch Platz für Pflanzen gewinnen, oder? __ Pfennigkraut verdeckt offene Stellen recht zuverlässig.
Vielleicht kannst du auch noch die Folie auf der linken Seite etwas näher an die Wasseroberfläche bringen. Substrat hält auf dem steilen Stück direkt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche so wohl nicht gut.

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

an __ Pfennigkraut hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Meinst Du, das wächst auch in einem Ufergraben (nass) ? Aussen herum klappt ja nicht, da die Pflanzen ja die bekieste Folie bedecken sollen. Deshalb hatte ich (nur) an Sumpfpflanzen gedacht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Danke, Jürgen, war mir entgangen. Und weg ist der Fleck !


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

erstmal *Vielen Dank *für eure Antworten!!

Stefan: 

Das bei Dir mit dem Ufergraben gefällt mir - und vor allen meine Frau  

Wir werden dieses Problem (aussen) also  schon mal so lösen wie es bei Dir ist.

Stefan / Peter:

Ich habe oberhalb des Steilufers (schlau wie ich bin/Fotos  ) eine Art "Pflanzterasse" erstellt. Die Möglichkeit besteht in dem gesamten Steiluferbereich - Pflanzen zu setzten (leider nur in Körben /wegen Platzmangel!).Das dieses im nachhinein ein Problem wird, war mir schon klar- aber der Teich wäre sonst arg groß geworden.Die Fläche mit den Steilufer ist ja auch nicht ganz so groß - in etwa 3 lfm.   Die anderen Bereiche lassen sich ja problemlos bepflanzen (auch ohne Pflanzkörbe  )

Ich denke das ich den Steiluferbereich/ übergang Steinfolie - Wasserspiegel, also einigermaßen verstecken kann.

Werde morgen mal beim Werner auf der Hompage schauen was ich alles so einbringen kann.



Schöne Grüße Thorsten


Ps.Danke für die "Fleckentfernung"


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo! 

__ Pfennigkraut wächst auf naßen Boden und sogar einige Zentimeter unter Wasser, müsste eigentlich ideal sein.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Dann Thorsten, ist es in der Tat ideal. Danke, Peter !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Danke Peter   




Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hi an alle,

gaaaaanz toll  jetzt geht es mir fast, wie den Rainer.(na ja, nicht ganz so schlimm)

Habe gerade festgestellt, das bei mir der Bachlauf undicht ist.

Irgendwo muss die Folie defekt sein."Schwerer" Wasseraustritt im gesamten Bereich :cry: 

Also Wochenende ist gerettet-Bachlauf abbauen und Folie überprüfen.

Bis denne  Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

*Teich nur mit Kieselsteinen?*

Hallo, bin neu hier und hab keine Ahnung, ob ich das so richtig mache. Ich habe folgende Frage:

Wir sind gerade beim Aushub für den Teich und haben viel gelesen, zuviel, wie mir scheint! Von Gardena hab ich ne CD geguckt, da wird der Teich nur mit Kieselsteinen befüllt, kein Sand oder Lehm oder sowas. Ib der Sumpfzone werden die Pflanzen direkt in Kokosmatten eingesetzt und wieder mit Kieslesteinen bedeckt!

Immer wieder lese ich aber bei Euch was von Lehm/Sandgemisch, Quarzsand etc. 

Bin jezt ziemlich durcheinander und bitte um möglichst viele Erfahrungen und Antworten! DAnke!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Casalena,

der Moderator wird Dir bestimmt was zu dem Thema schreiben.

Aber schau vorher mal hier nach:
****

Dann erübrigen sich viele Fragen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Ein sonniges Hallo an alle,

das gehört nicht umbedingt zum Thema Teicherweiterung, wollte Euch aber mal an dieser Stelle unsere 2 neuen Familienmitglieder vorstellen :razz: 

Haben die 2 Kois / Ernie und Bert von einem Freund  bekommen.
Sein Teich wird mittlerweile etwas zu klein .

Weiß einer von Euch, was für eine Koiart das ist?Den Namen der Kois konnte er mir nicht sagen-ist kein "großer" Koiexperte.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------

